# Vip211 temperature running hot



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi all.

I just got one Vip211 HD receiver and one Vip622 HD DVR installed and I noticed the temperature of Vip211 seems to be very hot. Putting my hand on the casing feels like touching a cup of hot coffee. I estimate the temperature to be between 140F to 150F.

Is it normal for Vip211 to run that hot?

Thanks.
-CG


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

44 views and no response? Come on.

Would someone please tell me what is the normal operating temperature range is for Vip211?

Thanks


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

saiyan said:


> 44 views and no response? Come on.
> 
> Would someone please tell me what is the normal operating temperature range is for Vip211?
> 
> Thanks


I can't tell you the operating temp. for the 211, but yours does seem rather hot! I can place a hand on mine (211) & can leave it there w/no problem. I'm sure you know this, but you do need breathing room for pretty much all your components, so the more closed off they are, the hotter they will operate. Sometimes this is a problem when placing in a tight rack, etc. However having said that, I have my components in an entertainment center with a closed back & sides & I keep the glass door closed, but I have no problem. Although I do have breathing room around the components. Hopefully someone else out there will respond with their experience....

As far as a lack of response to your question, I have a question posted just a little below this one regarding "passing audio via HDMI" & it has 140 views, but not *1* response! Go figure.....

Ken


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

khearrean said:


> As far as a lack of response to your question, I have a question posted just a little below this one regarding "passing audio via HDMI" & it has 140 views, but not *1* response! Go figure.....
> 
> Ken


I viewed your post but I would not even know where to begin to give you an answer. Sooner or later someone will come along that will have an answer for you. It's human nature to pass some knowledge on _"when we posses it". _Be patient


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

saiyan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just got one Vip211 HD receiver and one Vip622 HD DVR installed and I noticed the temperature of Vip211 seems to be very hot. Putting my hand on the casing feels like touching a cup of hot coffee. I estimate the temperature to be between 140F to 150F.
> 
> ...


I thought my 211 ran hot but I also thought my previous receiver ran hot. At the time I took two mini-muffin fans and attached them to the side of the receiver to blow air inwards (and stir things up a bit). I could have placed them to suck the hot air out but this is what I did. After getting the 211 I did the same thing. They are attached to the side of the 211 case with silicone goop and I have them powered with one of those multi-voltage dc bricks set for about 6-7 volts (for quiet running).

JJ


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

My 211 runs hot also. I think it is the nature of the beast. On top of that, mine is in an enclosed cabinet with glass doors. Originally I had a PC laptop cooler under it. Ran real nice. Plugged it into the USB jack on the back. Because the stupid receiver never actually shuts off, the cooler ran 24/7 and eventually wore out. Instead of buying a new cooler, I put 4 big hex bolts under the thing. One under each foot. Raises it up about a 1/2 inch. It runs 50% cooler up off the surface and being in the cabinet, you have to look real close thru the glass to see what is holding it up. I liked the results so much I did the same to a SONY HD DVR that records off the air that also ran fairly warm. Same results. It's someting you might try. Gets more air circulating around the thing.


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.
At least now I know it's normal for Vip211 to run hot thought I wish something can be done about it. May be a built-in fan would be nice just like my ViP622 which much cooler.


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine seemed to run alittle hot also so I took 4 of my kid's Lego's, one for each foot, and raised the unit up by that height. Since that time it runs alot cooler-go figure:scratchin 
By the way, I used black Lego's, can't see them very well under the unit.
:dance07: :dance07: :dance07:


----------

